# Mike's CDs



## MariaFinn (Mar 16, 2009)

Dear Marilyn,I tried Mike's CDs and my IBS improved while I listened to the sessions. After completing the program, I had terrible flare-ups, and now, 3 weeks later, I feel better again. Is this normal? Does Mike have other patients who react like this?Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Maria - Yes, this sometimes can happen - it is the "mind-armies" thing - the subcon resists change and for some people, the improvement swings back and forth a bit, then settles again and progress then increases. Don't worry too much about this - you know you have had improvement before, so you can have that again - read your booklet for some answers and check out the FAQ on Mike's website ~ you can also call the toll-free number for support. Below is some more info for you - take care!







http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/freque..._asked_questionMind-armies - and shadow fears. This sometimes happens - we hesitate to mention this, because it doesn't happen to everyone, and rather not give the idea that it "could" happen. But once-in-a-while and for some individuals, the subconscious mind fights the new thought patterns, and some initial progress is lost temporarily, and the condition or negative thinking comes back for a brief time, then finally dissipates and improves again. To the patient, it might seem that the symptoms came back even worse than before (in reality it is simply that you have got used to feeling better so returned symptoms seem bad and unfamiliar again). So don't be concerned - just know that you did feel better before, and you can do it again. After all, you have had the condition with you many more days than the time it takes to complete your program sessions, so be patient and know that this too shall pass, and continue with the sessions.


----------

